# الغاز الطبيعي في حلقات ( الحلقة السادسة - تجفيف الغاز قبل التسييل)



## رائد الرائد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

تجفيف الغـاز :
 الجدير بالذكر أن الهيدرات تتشكل فقط في حالة وجود البخار على شكل قطرات سائلة ولذلك فان تجفيف الغاز لايقتصر في خفض كمية بخار الماء في المزيج الغازي وإنما يهدف إلى تخفيض درجة الندى إلى الحد الذي يمنع ظهور الرطوبة على شكل قطرات سائله في الغاز .
ودرجة الندى : هي أعلى درجة حرارة تتكون عندها قطرات الماء في المزيج الغازي .
هناك عدة طرق من اجل تجفيف الغاز:
1- تجفيف الغـاز بالتبريد :
 تنطوي هذه الطريقة على تبريد الغـاز عند ضغط المبرد على درجة الحرارة الملائمة التي يتكاثف عندها الماء ويزال حيث إن زيادة الضغط أو نقصان درجة الحرارة يؤدي إلى إنقاص محتوى الماء المشبع في الغاز. 
2- تجفيف الغـاز كيميائياً :
 تستعمل هذه الطر يقه في حالة توفر المادة الكيميائية التي تتفاعل مع الماء فقط دون أن يحصل تفكك لمركبات الغاز وبالتالي تغيير تركيبه والواقع إن هذه الطريقة قليلة الاستعمال .
3- تجفيف الغـاز بالامتصاص :
 وذلك بمساعدة سائل ماص (Absorbent) مناسب للغـاز المعالج وبحيث يحقق الشروط التالية :-
1- أن يكون السائل المستخدم في الامتصاص قليل الانحلالية في الغـاز والسوائل الهيدروكربونيه .
2- أن لا يتفاعل مع مركبات الغـاز ويؤدي إلى تحللها .
3- أن يكون شرهاً للماء .
4- أن لايشكل رغوة أو مستحلبات .
5- أن تكون لزوجته متوسطه أو منخفضة نسبياً .
6- أن لا يسبب تأكل في معدن التجهيزات.
7- أن يكون سهل الاسترجاع .
8- أن يكون رخيص الثمن ومتوفر .
9- أن يكون ثابتاً خلال عملية الاسترجاع . 
 ومن أهم المواد التي تحقق بشكل تقريبي المواصفات المذكورة أعلاه نذكر منها :-
1- إيثيلين جليكول : الذي يدعى عادة جليكول ذوالصيغة التالية (CH2-OH-CH2-OH) والكثافة (1.117g/cm3) والوزن الجزئي ((106.12 ودرجــــة غليان عند الضـــغط الجوي (197.5oC).يمتزج الجليكول مع الماء بجميع النسب حيث أن محلوله المائي يمتزج بدرجــــــة حرارة تجمـــد منخفضة .
2- ثنائي إيثيلين الجليكول (DEG) : ذو الصيغة التالية (CH2OH-CH2-OH-CH4OH) والكثافة ( 1.117g/㎤) والوزن الجزيئي (106.12) ودرجة الغليان عند الضغط الجوي (244.5oC) ويحضر (DEG) من اتحاد جزيئين من إيثيلين الجليكول مع أنتاج جزي ماء.
3- ثلاثي إيثيلين الجليكول : ذو الصيغة التالية ( CH2OH-CH2-O-CH2-CH2-O-CH2-CH2OH) ذوالكثافة (1.1254g/cm3) والوزن الجزيئي (150.17) ودرجة غليانه عند الضغط الجوي (287.5oC) .
 ويحضر من اتحاد ثلاثة أجزاء من إيثيلين الجليكول مع جزي الماء 
- 
- تجفيف الغـاز بالامتزاز (الادمصاص) :
 يعرف الادمصاص على انه توقف بعض مكونات الغـاز على سطح المادة المازه بفعل القوى السطحية لمادة الامتزاز قوى فاندرفالس , وتمتلك مواد الامتزاز خاصية انتزاع الماء من الهيدروكربونات الخفيفة ومن ثم طردها عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة أي أثناء تنشيط مادة الامتزاز وبشكل عام يجب أن تتمتع مادة الامتزاز بالخواص التالية :-
1- سعة امتزاز كبيرة (مساحة سطحية واسعة) .
2- مسامية كبيرة وصلابة .
3- أن تكون سهلة الاسترجاع .
4- لاتقاوم حركة الغازات مقاومة كبيرة .
5- أن تكون خاملة كيميائياً ولا تتفاعل مع مركبات الغاز .
6- مقاومة ميكانيكية لتجنب التهشم وتكون الغبار .
يجب أن يكون الوسط الصلب ( الماز) غير متفاعل كيميائياً أثناء دورات العمل وغير مسبب لتآكل المعادن .
وتوجد حالياً عدة مواد صلبة تتميز بأغلب الصفات المذكورة أعلاه مثل :- 
أ‌- البوكسيت (AL2O3) .
ب‌-  كلوريد الكالسيوم (CaCL2) .
ج- السيليكاجل .
وتقضي العملية بتمرير الغاز الرطب إلى جهاز الامتزاز الذي يحوي طبقة من حبيبات المادة حيث يمر الغاز من خلال طبقة المادة من الأسفل إلى الأعلى .
بعد استعمال المادة فتره من الزمن (12 – 16hr) يحول الغـاز إلى برج امتزاز أخر وتجري عملية تنشيط مادة الامتزاز في البرج الأول حيث يسخن قسم من الغاز الناتج عن برج الامتزاز إلى درجة من (180 - 200oC) ويرسل إلى جهاز الامتزاز المطلوب تنشيطه .
الغازات الناتجة عن التنشيط تبرد في مبرد خاص حيث ينفصل الماء عن الغاز وتستغرق فترة التنشيط من (6 - 7hr) . [9]


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (23 نوفمبر 2007)

Really, you are wonderful


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

معلوماتك قيمة ومفيدة لاننى درست مقرر هندسة الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## رائد الرائد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

you are welcome


----------



## حاتم عبدالحميد (6 أغسطس 2009)

الف مليون متلر مكعب غاز مشكور


----------



## جزائري مسلم (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا كثيرا ...


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك اللة


----------



## برزان درويش (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل شعراوى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxx ya retak edetna Naturla gas badl doctor mohamed fahmy


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*وفقك اللة معلومات مفيدة*​


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

